# Can't load B43 driver for Broadcom BCM4321

## rhumbliner

i've just installed gentoo 3.8.13 onto an intel mac mini with a broadcom BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] wireless chip. everything is working fine with the exception of the wireless capability. my kernel has the B43 configured as a module: 

```
CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_EXTRA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

```

and i've emerged the b43-firmware package: 

```
*  sys-firmware/b43-firmware

      Latest version available: 5.100.138

      Latest version installed: 5.100.138

      Size of files: 13,197 kB

      Homepage:      http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

      Description:   broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-3.2

      License:       Broadcom

```

problem is, when i reboot i receive the following error:

```
[    4.703432] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4321 WLAN found (core revision 12)

[    4.760299] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    4.760307] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    4.760314] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    4.800239] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4 (N), Revision 2)

[    4.800267] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

[    4.800295] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

```

i don't know how to research error -95 but i'm wondering if it may be caused by /lib/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules.  i've researched quite a few threads but nothing seems to help.  i'd be grateful if someone could offer some guidance on where i should look next.

tia

----------

## Logicien

You should check first if your wireless card is supported by the b43 module. It say no. Sometime, change the firmware version in use can resolv the problem, but the module can have to be change for an other. I would compile b43legacy and brcmfmac modules too. You can try the broadcom-sta module too.

----------

## rhumbliner

according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?highlight=%28gentoo%29 I have the right driver.  my pci-id is 14e4:4328 so I'm pretty certain b43 is the correct driver.  

my biggest problem is I don't know how to diagnose an error code 95.  

thx.

----------

## Logicien

Your link say that 14e4:4328 is Supported partially in 2.6.39+ . That can explain those lines

```
[    4.800239] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4 (N), Revision 2)

[    4.800267] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95 
```

As an alternative the link propose wl (broadcom-sta).

----------

## rhumbliner

yeah, i was hoping that since i'm running a 3.8.13 kernel more support has been added, but perhaps not.  your recommendation to try broadcom-sta is a good one.  i'm going down that path now but it refuses to compile for me.  looks like this could be an involved process, too.

i'll keep you posted.  thx.

----------

